# Wooden Wheel Bicycle With Odometer



## 4scuda (Jan 31, 2015)

Just picked up this piece.   No badge, had an extra rim with an odometer on the hub.  Anybody ever seen one of these before. Anybody know what type of bike it is?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 2, 2015)

ittl polish out...


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 2, 2015)

yep see them mostly on the front wheel so the rider can read it


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2015)

How much for the F-150?


----------



## rustNspokes (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks a lot like the Crescent frame I just picked up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2015)

I thought so too. Your's may be a year or two older tho.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68391-TOC-diamond-frame-ID-help-needed


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 4, 2015)

complete


----------



## mike cates (Feb 16, 2015)

*Seat*

I'm looking for a seat like this. Would you sell this one? If not do you have a similar seat for sale?
Thank you,
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 California


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2015)

mike cates said:


> I'm looking for a seat like this. Would you sell this one? If not do you have a similar seat for sale?
> Thank you,
> Mike Cates
> (760) 473-6201 California




This bike will be staying together. Hoping to get it rolling again soon...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69366-I-m-gettin-OLD!-1890-s-Crescent


Best of luck in your search!


----------

